# I'm scared.



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

I have to go on a plane in 5 days and I'm really scared.

I hate flying and I always have (even though I've flown quite a few times) but now I have quite bad anxiety my fear is worse. Before I had anxiety I just used to get a little drunk or have a few drinks before flying and that always seemed to helped my nerves.

Plus with all this terrorism stuff going on lately it's just making it worse.

Am I alone?!

I would honestly rather float there via rubber ring than step foot on a plane at this moment in time.

Helppppppp


----------



## semicharmedlife (Nov 6, 2014)

Try taking an over the counter sleeping aid so you can sleep through your flight?


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I feel ur pain I am the same . The only thing I can tell u is that u will just have to find a coping skill to get u thru it . Nobody is goin on be able to tell u something that will take that fear away .


----------



## eternity (Feb 19, 2011)

nothing bad will happen , its just your brain sending false signals .


----------



## mana_war (Jul 3, 2014)

a plane is safer than a car, it is vey unlikely anything will happen to you...bring a novel with you or watch movies the whole time..i feel for you though


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

I would not advise drinking before going on the plane.. Drinking can intensify your feelings and make the anxiety worse... The best thing to do would be to face your fears and remind yourself all the while that nothing bad is going to happen.

Try to see it as an adventure! Maybe you could get a window seat and see the amazing view.

Plane crashes are very rare. & as an advocate for muslims I can say that terrorists are extremely rare. Out of the 1.7 billion muslims 0.00001470588 of them are in ISIS.

The worst thing that is likely to happen is that you might get a headache from all the noises the plane makes...

According to a study, There is a 0.00001% *chance* your *plane* will *crash*. Professor Jeff Rosenthal has arrived at to determine your *chances* of surviving your next *flight*: 99.9999815%."

Hope that will help & enjoy the flight!


----------



## Sa-lB (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you for the advice everyone!

Hopefully I'll be ok once I'm actually in the situation, just the build up before for a couple of days gets me really nervous ha.


----------

